# run_interrupt_hooks:



## mikeyt (May 19, 2009)

Hey

I installed FreeBSD 7.1 onto my USB drive, and it won't boot. In fact, trying to run the livecd won't boot either, they get stuck at the same place. I've tried reading many posts that say "disable <bios option here> and it will work, trust me" but that hasn't been the case.

I'm wondering if there has been any development of this bug, and what to do to fix it. I just want to boot into my installation.

It get's to my hard drive and says

```
GEOM LABEL: ad4s2 <whatever label is>
run_interrupt_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
```

I will get more information as I keep booting and trying different options.

Mike


----------



## mikeyt (May 19, 2009)

EDIT:
What is output before it hangs:

```
ad4: 238475MB <HITACHI HTS543225L9A300 FBF0C44C> at ata2-master SATA300
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAMGSA-T50L/SC04> at ata3-master SATA150
GEO_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s2 is ntfs/HP_RECOVERY
run_interrupt_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
```

Interestingly enough, it boots on a different computer :S DOesn't solve my problem though.

Mike


----------



## mikeyt (May 20, 2009)

EDIT:
Now it has a different problem.. I have no idea why it would get this kind of information:

```
acpi_acad0" <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tzo: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tzo: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (-260.4C)
acpi_tzo: _HOT value is absurd, ignored (-260.4C)
panic: vm_fault: failt on nofault entry, addr: c101e000
cpuid: 0
Upp
kkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
```


----------

